# Photo Tourny / Comp - Best Car Pic



## cohen (Aug 14, 2008)

OK, Well first of all, this is my first time of starting a tourny / comp, so i hope i do it good .

Well, this comp will be the best car comp.​
*Rules:*

First 10 people are in the comp
The poll will go for 7 days (1 week)
Size of pic has to be 800 x 600.
Pls post a link to the picture as well.
Can't vote for your own Pic
You can't edit your picture, BUT you can edit and take out your number plate.
It has to be your or your families car.
No posting of a pic that has been enter and/or won a previous competition.

Before i create the poll in the "Off Topic Section" i will post 1 day before i do, letting everyone know that i will be creating the poll and that you have time to change your entry.

*Here is mine:*

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd353/cohen_computer/P8030225_edit_smaller.jpg


----------



## Punk (Aug 14, 2008)

So we're going to have two tournaments at a time??

I don't think it's a good idea


----------



## cohen (Aug 14, 2008)

Punk said:


> So we're going to have two tournaments at a time??
> 
> I don't think it's a good idea



The other one finished... so that is why i started this one....


----------



## Punk (Aug 14, 2008)

cohen said:


> The other one finished... so that is why i started this one....



Yeah but each time one tournament finishes, the winner makes a new one. So that means we'll have two at the same time.


----------



## cohen (Aug 14, 2008)

Punk said:


> Yeah but each time one tournament finishes, the winner makes a new one. So that means we'll have two at the same time.



oh.... right..... i see...... well there hasn't been one.....

so i guess this one won't count.....


----------



## Punk (Aug 14, 2008)

cohen said:


> oh.... right..... i see...... well there hasn't been one.....
> 
> so i guess this one won't count.....



I got no problem with it , as long as we don't have another one as soon as yours finishes . Like a special tournament to wait for the new one to come 

My entry:

*Noble M12:*
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/P6190006.jpg


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't know 14 year olds owned cars.


----------



## cohen (Aug 14, 2008)

MyCattMaxx said:


> I didn't know 14 year olds owned cars.



Dad's car 

after Punk's entry that leaves 8 spots left.


----------



## jimmymac (Aug 14, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/jujvox.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't think this is a good idea either 

We already have a Photo Tourney and Cohen, you know the drill. You know when a Comp is finished, the winner makes the next one...


----------



## cudenver (Aug 14, 2008)

*whats up with that*



> It has to be your or your families car.



i thought this was photo tourny not a post my toys !!!


----------



## jimmymac (Aug 14, 2008)

you or your families car? to be honest that restricts it far too much, currently i am car less due to being in between jobs and somehow I dont think anyone would be too interested in a pic of my dads 6 year old passat, my mums fiesta or the grilfriends 4 year peugot!

too much restriction there


----------



## Punk (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh you guys thought the Noble M12 was my car or my family's??

I took that picture in my old street when I used to live in LA.

So do we forget about this comp?


----------



## TFT (Aug 14, 2008)

My daughters car


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 14, 2008)

The rules are already in place Cohen. Now is not the time to star changing them.
Angus won, it's his turn to do the next poll.


----------



## Calibretto (Aug 14, 2008)

cohen, cohen, cohen....you have over 6,000 posts and you still don't know how things roll around here. Granted only about 0.01% of your posts are quality.....


----------



## cohen (Aug 14, 2008)

Guys i'm sorry, i don't know all of the rules for a photo tourny....

I'll get a mod to remove this...


----------



## Punk (Aug 14, 2008)

cohen said:


> Guys i'm sorry, i don't know all of the rules for a photo tourny....
> 
> I'll get a mod to remove this...



All you need to do is read posts...


----------



## Calibretto (Aug 14, 2008)

Punk said:


> All you need to do is read posts...



and the rules included in them...


----------



## theryaner (Aug 15, 2008)

my car sucks so this contest is automatically unfair.


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 15, 2008)

^ Haha nice one!


----------

